# AWE Tuning's second annual Flashdrive is upon us.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashdrive is the answer to the overwhelming response to people not wishing to wait or pay admission fees to a show in order to get Flashed or Chipped while they wait. 

*In essence, it's a drive through flashing.* 










If G.I.A.C. makes a flash or chip for your Audi, Flashdrive is your no hassle way to get ‘er done in one session. You'll set an appointment for your desired time slot on July 13th between 9 and 5, you'll show up 15 minutes before your appointment to check in, kick back… then boom. You’re faster. 

If a flash is available at AWE-Tuning.com it's available at Flashdrive. 

Reserve your spot, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Signups are rolling in for Flashdrive, AWE Tuning’s one day Flashing event taking place at our Headquarters in Willow Grove, PA with no admission fees, free flashing labor and special pricing on all G.I.A.C. products. And best of all, your Audi will be flashed while you wait. So you can leave… fast.

Sign up, here while there’s still room!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashdrive is only 3 weeks away! Sign up to reserve your Audi’s spot for AWE Tuning’s one day flashing event at AWE Tuning with no admission fees, no labor charges and 10% off all software. Get ready to go fast, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

10% off all G.I.A.C., only at Flashdrive 2013! Reservations are filling fast. Reserve your Audi's spot for Flashdrive on Saturday July 13th. It’s a drive through flashing, and it only happens once a year, only at AWE Tuning. Place your refundable deposit now, and let’s get you going, fast. Right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning will not be at Waterfest. So let’s get our Flash on at Flashdrive 2013. 10% off + free labor + no entrance fee + free food = a no hassles, drive in, drive out event that ensures you leave fast. With limited spots available between 9 and 5 on Saturday July 13, reserve your spot to get your Audi flashed -- go fast, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashdrive sign up is free, no more deposit required! Get 10% off G.I.A.C. at our one day “drive in flashing” event. With flashes as quick as 45 minutes, Flashdrive is the quickest way to, well, be quick. July 13th, 9am. Reservation is required, so reserve your spot right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashdrive is this weekend! Don’t miss out on your chance to take advantage of AWE Tuning’s one day flashing event with 10% off all G.I.A.C. Software and free labor. Reserve your spot, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashdrive is happening tomorrow at AWE Tuning Headquarters, and there are still a few spots available! Hurry up and reserve your Audi's spot, right here.


----------

